# Brisket Nachos with Smoked Queso Fresco!



## bluto (Mar 12, 2012)

I was finally able to break into my 1st batch of smoked cheeses, the first one I went with is the Smoked Queso Fresco for some nachos for the wife and I.

Using 8 oz of the smoked queso fresco and 8 oz Velveeta, I made the queso, drizzled over chips, then topped with some brisket and a little sour cream.  The smoked Queso Fresco was PERFECT!  Not an overpowering smoke flavor, and not too light either, just right.

Sorry the pic isn't the greatest, I was too anxious to get to grubbin' versus taking a spot-on picture.  :-)


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 12, 2012)

Man those look good!


----------

